# hazard bottle



## jmcnitt (Jul 22, 2007)

just curious what this is/age, and what it might be worth. It is embossed on one side- HAZARD HAZARD&Co OMNIA VINCIT LABOR CHEMISTS NEW YORK& NEWPORT. think its BIM no marking on bottom any help appreciated


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Hazard bottle. The Little Rhody Bottle Club book lists that one as scarce in cobalt blue. There's lots of the cobalt Caswell & Hazards, but the Hazard & Hazards are much less common. Here's what they say about it, it's the only Hazard & Hazard "Labor Omnia Vincit" listed, so I'll assume it's the right size. Very nice bottle, well worth a good cleanup job!

 You can go here to visit their site and reference their excellent bottle book!

http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/index.html








[size=-1]*iRI-286*[/size] 
[size=-1]_(RI-217)_[/size] 


[size=-1]*HAZARD / HAZARD / & CO. / LABOR OMNIA VINCIT (within two circles) / CHEMISTS / NEW YORK / & / NEWPORT*[/size] 
[size=-1]square[/size] 
[size=-1]cobalt blue[/size] 
[size=-1]7-3/8"[/size] 
[size=-1]deep peacock green [/size]
[size=-1]7-3/8"[/size] 
[size=-1]*SCARCE*[/size][size=-1] in cobalt, [/size][size=-1]*EXT RARE*[/size][size=-1] in peacock green [/size]


----------



## jmcnitt (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help i have another bottle form New York its lactopeptine bottle
 embossing on 3 sides. 1st side says LACTOPEPTINE 2nd THE BEST REMEDIAL AGENT IN ALL DIGESTIVE DISORDERS 3rd THE NEWYORK PHARMACAL ASSOCIATION


----------



## jmcnitt (Jul 22, 2007)

another side


----------



## jmcnitt (Jul 22, 2007)

last side


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't know about that one, but it's a nice looking bottle. Guntherhess will probably know about it, he's the one to ask! Good luck!


----------



## kastoo (Jul 22, 2007)

WHOA..this is going to one good dump..I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 22, 2007)

The Caswell, Hazard & Co bottles seem to have been produced around the 1870s, dont think I have seen a pontil one. The Hazard, Hazard, Co bottle appear a bit later possibly the 1880s. They were large manufacturing chemists. 
 The New York Pharma. bottles were probably made around the same period or a bit later. 
 Both bottles are fairly common but still sell well because they are cobalt. Cleaning would increase the value.


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's the history, right from the Little Rhody Bottle Club research page:

 "Roland P. Hazard, physician, and John C. Caswell, a wholesale and retail druggist, were located at 12 Washington Square and 132 Thames Street in Newport, Rhode Island in 1856.

   Their sons, Roland R. Hazard and Phillip Caswell, both residents of New York City, took over the company from their fathers in 1857 becoming Hazard & Caswell. They dealt in medicines, perfumes, brushes, soaps, artists materials, and other items. They became proprietors of Formodenta tooth paste, a liquid dentrifice called Amber Wash, Dentine, a safe and elegant tooth powder, Feke's Vegetable Dyspepsia Bitters, and several inks and ink and grease removers.

 By 1863, John R. Caswell of Newport and Henry F. Mack and Phillip Caswell, Jr. both from New York City, joined together and took over the company changing the name to Caswell Mack & Co. The company was located in both Newport and New York City.

 In the early 1880's, the company's name changed to Caswell-Hazard & Co., Family & Dispensing Chemists and still remained in the Newport location as well as the Fifth Avenue Hotel on Broadway at the corner of 24th Street, and at Sixth Avenue at the corner of 39th Street both in New York City.

 Later, from 1887 to 1893 the company became Hazard, Hazard & Co. and was run only by John C. Hazard and Roland N. Hazard.

 In the late 1890's, John R. Caswell, William M. Massey, and Lyman B. Blackman joined together and were operating out of Newport on Thames Street and another location on Bellevue Avenue, and also in New York under the name Caswell Massey & Co. By 1906 they were succeeded by Hall, Lyons, & Co., New England Apothecaries, 212 Thames Street in Newport and continued until 1915.
 The company was still in business, reverting back to the Caswell-Massey name sometime in the past, as evident in their ad in the Providence Evening Bulletin dated August 8, 1980. The ad stated that their motto was, "The Fragrant World of Caswell & Massey."


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 22, 2007)

good info


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2013)

In preparation to sell a bottle I ran across this post and THIS 1868 BOOK which seams to dispute some of the info from Little Rhody. Of coarse I may just be confused, it states it both ways in the same ads. First it's Hazard & Caswell but is manufactured by Caswell, Hazard & CO. successors to Caswell, Mack.. The book was put out by Caswell, Hazard & Co.. Maybe they just argued over who's name should go first and it was some kind of compromise to use both?
 Dam, I confused myself even more. Anyway, what I have is a round bottom Ginger Ale.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't believe I asked the dreaded "what's it worth" question. []
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-48274/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#48274


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 2, 2013)

As long as we're on this topic - Here's a cutie that I found a few years back. Stands about three and a half inches (also slightly tipped sideways). Right before I hopped into the water on a dive, I told my buddy that I would return with a cobalt medicine. Don't know why I predicted that, but this is the bottle I came back with.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 2, 2013)

Eric, thanks for bringing that book up!  It sheds a lot of light on the history of the company.  The Caswell Hazard & Co. period was definitely continued for the longest period.  One must also realize that the tall rectangular Hazard & Caswell cod liver oil bottles were made for a number of years with the old name on them.  I would not be surprised if the well-known cobalt bottles had some age-overlap.  The company might have decided to keep the old firm name on the bottles, but put the new firm name on the labels.  I have seen Caswell Hazard bottles that were older looking and cruder than the Caswell Mack bottles, whose molds might have been used for some time.

 There was a lawsuit between the Hazards and Mr. Caswell, which adds to the confusion.  Part of the lawsuit actually has an argument as to who owns the bottle molds!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

How common were printing errors? When was the law suit?
 Maybe it was suppose to be 1886, not 68?
 Well, I'm off to the congregational library.[][]


----------

